# They have decided to



## Love-Lola (May 23, 2006)

My family really wants me to get a little male, and I do to. Since the one we wanted is going to the home of a retired couple who lost their dog to antifreez, who looks exactly like the little male I was getting...I decided to get this little male that my breeder has.

He is a longhaired white/tan chi. He is about 3 1/2-4 weeks old.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

And people wonder why puppy mills are still in business. So sad...


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

He's very cute...but did you listen to anything we said in the other thread? 
I really think it will be hard enough with 2 puppies!! When Carl was a puppy he was pretty good until like 3-4 mos when he turned into a little terror 
I would focus on the two beautiful chis you have, and give them all the attention they deserve, before you get another one.
For not being a BYB your breeder sure has a lot of chi puppies...all the time. :?


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I'm just curious, why do you want another puppy?
You already have 2 beautiful girls that deserve your love and attention.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

you guys its pointless....just give up, not everyone cares about animals like we do.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

It's just so sad  Those poor chis. That breeder is making a ton of money off of exploiting her dogs.


----------



## sevdev (May 1, 2006)

Honestly, Tiffany...I don't even know why I waste my time in responding to her. It's more of a sport to me now.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

i know she obviously doesnt care so just ignore her and her posts....maybe that will work better than trying to educate her


----------



## sevdev (May 1, 2006)

But it's too fun now. My sarcasm is coming out to play! I think she posts this junk and then doesn't even pay attention to the responses. I'm glad that she doesn't live in my neighborhood.


----------



## ilovebambam (Jun 16, 2006)

~Jessie~ said:


> And people wonder why puppy mills are still in business. So sad...


it's a puppymill? why would you get a dog from there?  :cussing:


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

buying a puppy is a very hard decision it cannot be made over night me and my bf have wanted another pup for as long as we have had our little boy but have waited almost a year and now have been looking for 2 months but we are taking our time feeling out breeders finding the best puppy for us i hope u take the time to make this decison 2


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

You need a male to breed!!!!


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

i have a boy if that was toward me?


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

*Tiffany* said:


> you guys its pointless....just give up, not everyone cares about animals like we do.


 Absolutely please give it up :thumbleft:


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Just curious, why do you keep supporting this puppy mill? You know that's what they are, you've achknowledge it yourself, so why not find a good breeder if you're seriously, *seriously* considering another puppy?? You should find a puppy that you click with, that you fall in love with, not settle for another one when the one you really wanted is gone


----------



## PrincessMarissa (May 18, 2006)

Okay, granted I am new here.....but, quick question.....ummmm, does this make the 4th puppy you'll be getting. You had one....then Raven, then another you were getting.....now does this one replace the 3rd one or in addition to the third one???? I am confused. Why would you do that to yourself and the puppies? That's alot of puppies to have at one time to give them all the attention, love, care, and vet expenses. I don't know. Not my business but I hope you think about this a little longer before you get another puppy.


----------



## sevdev (May 1, 2006)

LuvMypup said:


> i have a boy if that was toward me?



No...Love Lola wants to breed Lola. I don't think that was directed at you.


----------



## Piggiepi (Apr 7, 2006)

Clek1430 said:


> You need a male to breed!!!!


LOL So sad isn't it? Why can't lesbian puppies have a kid?! They have rights too!!

Yeah this is sad... I told her already on Livejournal not to do it.. She doesn't pay attention to anyone for the good of her dogs.


----------



## Demi's Mum (Jan 10, 2006)

I desperatly want another puppy, but I can restrain myself to just the one I can love and support now. WHy have 3, from puppymills nonethe less!, that is going to take so much time and attention to train. do you work? go to school? I know you want more, I know you want to spread the love, TRUST me I know, but you have to not get your hands full all at once. potty train these 2 and then look for another. Give it a couple of months and then get another. I am not against you here, I am just saying to spread it out. I don't believe anyone is against you, except with the whole puppy mill thing that is just wrong. just wait a little while.


----------



## sevdev (May 1, 2006)

Vegetarians don't eat meat


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Carnivores eat meat


----------



## Demi's Mum (Jan 10, 2006)

wait huh?!? lol


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

So... love-lola ended up buying this third chi...


----------



## ~V~ (Jun 3, 2006)

... I thought she was just thinking about it.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

http://www.toypuppiesforu.com/aboutus.html

Sold and headed to Dallas...


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

wait wait i just remembered didnt she say in another post that she already had paid for "sonni"? ugh thats so annoying


----------



## daycaremom2002 (Feb 3, 2006)

yes, but the chocolate one is still available. I just emailed, and they said it might still be available...they will let me know


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

For 600$ which is what this puppy is listed as on the website I know you could get a puppy from a good breeder rather than a puppymill. I think breeding any dog from there is going to be a big mistake since the parents are all so big, your chis even if small are likely to have big babies which will make a pregnancy much more dangerous. But, with what I've seen I'm probably just wasting my breath.  *er, not exactly breath, type hehe)


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

She said some older couple who lost their dog got him


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I wonder if any of those pups are related... she said that she is thinking about breeding!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

OMG!!!!! so sad.....i guess she didnt really buy him i really dont know what to believe anymore...or what to say, she doesnt even acknowledge anything. just keeps posting random pics and wierd questions.....


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

After she got Lola she said that she knew it was a puppymill... yet she bought 2-3 more puppies from there...


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

OK. I have to put my two cents in here.

First of all, whatever did happen to Sonni? Last I read you were still getting him...or was Sonni a her? Either way...after being warned that it would be wrong to buy from the same breeder again, you have done it twice...or is it three times? You have also mentioned that you live in a small space with little room. How is this fair on the puppies? Puppies need room to play and run. I know you have the yard, but it is more than that. How is this fair on all of the other people you live with? Now an already-crowded house is extra crowded. 

But that's neither here nor there....my concern is the puppies....if you are all happy in a crowded house, that's fine, but what you are doing to the puppies isn't fair on them. They can't possibly get the kind of attention they truly deserve when there are so many of them that are so young. How have you even had time to bond with the two you already had?

This is pretty big. It usually takes a lot to get me involved in an in-forum debate like this. I usually try to steer clear of them, but I totally disagree with what you are doing to the poor babies.


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

You guys. She's a troll. She comes on here and posts just to get everyone riled up. If everyone didn't get so upset and stopped answering her posts she would get bored and go somewhere else. But as it is we all go and read her post, pumping up the numbers, and then get upset and post. JUST what the little troll-doll wants! So, you either give her what she wants or ignore her. It's your choice.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:thumbright:


----------

